# Erreur 311



## serverie (9 Février 2009)

j'utilise depuis 7 ans une imprimante Canon S300 sans aucun probleme jusqu'a ce jour;
mais ce matin ,j'ai ce message:
.

Erreur 311,l'imprimante est en cours d'utilisation ou une erreur s'est produite, éliminer la cause.
L'imprimante ne part pas et ses voyants vert et orange clignotent en permanence.

J'ai procédé à un nettoyage complet de la tête d'impression sans résultat.

Merci de bien vouloir m'aider.




IMac 20, 10,5,6


----------



## marctiger (9 Février 2009)

Il y a sûrement un liste en attente d'impression. Lances l'imprimante et regardes pour la/les supprimer.


----------

